# Northern Ohio Fly Fishing Expo January 30th



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anyone been to this expo? I just stumbled upon a link for it and was curious if it's worth checking out. 

-Nick


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn right it's worth checking out! Local vendors will be there along with fly tying demos and seminars. 
Good way to mingle with other people that love this sport.
Plus I'll be there so that makes it worth the time...


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Well then I'll have to make my way out there for sure.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Almost forgot that this was going on today! going to head up there now


----------

